# Bigggg 8



## nassau (Oct 22, 2016)

Age and score this dodge co stud


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Oct 22, 2016)

2.5
85-90


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 22, 2016)

^^^^lol


----------



## bear claw (Oct 22, 2016)

130's


----------



## bckwzlineman (Oct 22, 2016)

Ears layed back always make em look wider and the white of the antlers from infared flash make em look bigger. Dont worry what others think, if you see him and it will make you happy, take him. Simple as that. Nice deer in my opinion


----------



## MOTS (Oct 22, 2016)

138 and 5 years


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 22, 2016)

130's   5


----------



## Sgajacket (Oct 22, 2016)

bckwzlineman said:


> Ears layed back always make em look wider and the white of the antlers from infared flash make em look bigger. Dont worry what others think, if you see him and it will make you happy, take him. Simple as that. Nice deer in my opinion



We have had the opposite experience with mass. Infrared seems to take OFF mass compared to how they look once we have them in hand.


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sgajacket said:


> We have had the opposite experience with mass. Infrared seems to take OFF mass compared to how they look once we have them in hand.



Ive noticed the same as you


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2016)

Is that another deer in the woods on the left?


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 23, 2016)

Omg !


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 23, 2016)

What a buck!


----------



## antharper (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful buck , I'd guess 135" and 4.5 plus


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 25, 2016)

STUD of and 8pt - Hope you get him.  130ish


----------



## chill15 (Oct 25, 2016)

4.5 and 130


----------



## BassHunter25 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sgajacket said:


> We have had the opposite experience with mass. Infrared seems to take OFF mass compared to how they look once we have them in hand.



I will third that, Saw a deer in stand the other day that scared me to death, then I realized it was a 3 yr old 8 that is always on cam where I was hunting, but his mass in real life and daylight was much bigger.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sgajacket said:


> We have had the opposite experience with mass. Infrared seems to take OFF mass compared to how they look once we have them in hand.



IR shots are a reflection of the light...stands to reason on a curved surface you lose the edge when light can not be reflected directly back at the camera.  I too have noticed many times how IR pictures do not fully show the mass a buck carries in real life.

This buck above is probably 20" inside.  Give or take .5"

I'd bet this buck flirts with 135" even with the broken brow.


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Is that another deer in the woods on the left?


Nope, just Goatman


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice mature buck! I think 137-139


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 28, 2016)

*130" 8 pt*

is a hoss daddy

s&r


----------



## hrstille (Oct 28, 2016)

I scored him and came up with a gross score of 128" and I was generous on all measurements.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 29, 2016)

Right around 130...18-19" inside spread..aging is a littler harder with only a face-on photo...I'd guess 3.5-4.5YO


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 31, 2016)

I think he is over 4 years old score wise I'm thinking 125" give or take an inch or two. As a typical 8 point it takes an abosolute monster to be 130+ you loose two tine measurements plus two mass measurements vs 10pts. Either way a heck of a deer and a mature one at that. Good luck on getting a crack at him!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 31, 2016)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I think he is over 4 years old score wise I'm thinking 125" give or take an inch or two. As a typical 8 point it takes an abosolute monster to be 130+ you loose two tine measurements plus two mass measurements vs 10pts. Either way a heck of a deer and a mature one at that. Good luck on getting a crack at him!



Your correct except for the mass measurements. On 8's & 10's you get 4 mass measurements.


----------



## DearHunter (Nov 1, 2016)

128


----------



## nassau (Apr 16, 2017)

Buck was killed by the neighbors scored 135"


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the ultimate answer!


----------



## nassau (Apr 16, 2017)

Alittle late but i just happened to think about it lol


----------



## antharper (Apr 16, 2017)

antharper said:


> Beautiful buck , I'd guess 135" and 4.5 plus



I was pretty close , wonder how old he was , wish u could of got him !


----------



## TSanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Mature. 130ish. I'd guess right on the number. Great Georgia buck


----------



## TSanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry, I replied before I saw page 2. Was 5 inches off. Wish you could have got him


----------

